# hi i am new. ~



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi all,

just want to introduce myself, i am tweety. age 28,  My dh is 48 he had a failed vasectomy reversal 5 years ago now. We are currently saving for ssr/icsi.

We live in lanarkshire, we have been for a private consultation at glasgow nuffield.

Would love to chat to you all.


----------



## canoworms (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Tweety, 

Welcome and good luck   with your treatment, you'll get lots of support here.

xx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi hun welcome and good luck  your`ve come to a amazing site for support an a shoulder to lean on


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi there, just wanted to sayhello, welcome to FF and good luck with your treatment xx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi all,

just want to say thanks for the replies.

tweety


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Tweety,

Just wanted to say hello and  to fertility friends 

 with your treatment  

Strawberries xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Tweety 

I do know we have other members with partners that have had vas reversals so there is plenty of Info here on the message boards and other ladies to chat to about the issues it brings 

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

G&B - Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know ~
CLICK HERE

Dealing with Step children & TTC ~ 
CLICK HERE

Male factors -
CLICK HERE

ICSI - Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply)
CLICK HERE

For the ICSI board -
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi dizzi,

its ok, i have found the other boards, thanks anyway.

tweety


----------



## Milly40 (May 8, 2007)

Hi Tweety,
            welcome to FF, you will find it so useful and the girls on here are great....good luck with your Tx.........sending you lots of positive vibes for a great 2008...

                


              Love and hugs Milly


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun just wanted to say hello and welcome to ff you have come to the right place for all the help and support you will need good luck with  everything 
lea-Anne xx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi all,

thanks for the replies. you have made me feel so welcome


----------



## kellyjayne (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Tweetie,
We are currently undergoing our 1st cycle of IVF/ICSI, my husband had SSR, our egg collection is this Thurs 31st Jan!!! we hope to get to blastocyst, but will be guided by our clinic (Bourn Hall).
Good Luck to you as and when  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi kellyjane.

good luck for your treatment. If you dont mind me asking did your dh have pese or tese?

tweety


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Tweety, welcome to Fertility Freidns. 

All the best with saving up and I hope you can go for your treatment soon. 

C~x


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi c,


thanks. hopefully it will be this year. hav e wrote to pct about getting nhs funding but still no response.

tweety


----------



## kellyjayne (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi,
Sorry for delay, he had Tese.
We are hoping to start Icsi #2 very soon!!! 
Love Kelly x


----------

